# Rally Signs



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Saw this on FB today! Quite appropriate:


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I love it! Penny has "jump on the judge" down perfectly when we do the course off-leash. She comes back when I tell her to, but still.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Oh yah! Rally brings out the best in them!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Wait, you mean there's a dog that has jumped on a judge? You would not believe how relieved I am to hear that.


----------

